# e1e's evolution



## Blackbird13 (Jun 22, 2013)

hello flashlight fellows,this is blackbird13 iam new so forgive me if there are mistkes.what im wanting to learn about and maybe even see some cool pics of is,how to determin an e1e's production year and what diffrent styles came out when thanks for all the help


----------



## flashfan (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to CPF, blackbird13. If you have an E1e, could you post the pic? That would probably be the best way for CPF members to help you determine what you have.

I can't answer your question completely, but perhaps I can provide some information to start you off. Please keep in mind that this information is "off the top of my head," so it may very well be inaccurate and/or incomplete. I hope other more knowledgeable and experienced CPF members will chime in.

Surefire's E1e started out as the E1 Executive, and later evolved into the E1e. My best GUESS is that the E1 debuted around the year 2000, or thereabouts.I have three E1 lights, although I have swapped out parts over the years, so the pics below might _not_ be completely accurate (reportedly, the lock-out tailcaps weren't offered until 2002 when the lights were part of the new Executive Elite (E1e) series).

Below is the oldest E1 I have (not necessarily the first design SF offered). Note the "target" SureFire logo.

http://imageshack.us/a/img832/2231/e1smooth189.jpg

Next is the second E1. Note the "newer" SureFire logo, plus a recessed "teardrop" design and a serial number added to the head. There is also a recessed "dot" on the tailcap, which indicates it is a lock-out tailcap. The light with the lock-out tailcap is a tad longer than the original E1.

http://imageshack.us/a/img560/710/e1teardrop188.jpg

So much for that.

I have a copy of the 2002 Surefire catalog, and in that issue (page 30-31), SF announced that due to major changes to the Executive series of lights (E1 and E2), the name of the lights were being changed to the Executive Elite series (aka E1e and E2e). There are several major differences from the E1 IIRC. First is that the E1e comes with a hex head (anti-roll); second is that the name of the light is featured on the body of the light rather than the head; and third is that the clip for the light also moved from the head to the body of the light.

Personally, I did not like the original E1 (not enough light output for its size and cost). _Then_, SF debuted the KL1 LED head, and I was hooked. I still carry the E1 with the KL1 head today (even if it is outdated among other lights now on the market).

Subsequent to the E1e series of lights, Surefire also introduced the E1o (outdoorsman), and the E1B (backup, an LED light). There may have been other incarnations and/or changes that I don't recall or know about, so please do_ not_ depend on the above information being complete and/or accurate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 29, 2013)

I never was crazy about the original E1 or the E1e either. In comparison to the E2/E2e there just was not enough output. And I didn't like how the clip on the original E-series lights rubbed against the body when you screwed the head on and off. Nice thing about the earlier ones is they came with an allen head screw so you could take the clip off, but the later ones had a rivet so you could not. When they came out with the E1e executive elite the laser engraving was done on flats cut into each side of the body. Later on they rounded the body and replaced the Z52 with the Z57 clicky. Lately I'm drawn to them though, somewhat out of nostalgia and also out of liking one cell LED heads. I'll use an E1e with an MN01 lamp, but for a task where I really don't want or need that much light.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful E1 (dibs)
Here is a group shot i took of some of my single cell E series lights.
Hope this adds to the thread. I don't know their year of production, maybe someone else can shed light in that.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 29, 2013)

Inspired by this thread here are some more detailed pics to help.
Tailcaps.
Non-lockout, lockout, clicky





E1 with non lockout tail





Regular vs extended shroud head





Scalopped vs non-scalloped head KL1 (available in white/red/green)





Flats body E1e has notch in body where it meets tail cap. Notch absent from round body E1e & E1E & E1L





Prototype E1-AA with non scalloped head.and notch in body.


----------



## BIGLOU (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice pix. Dibs on the E1-AA.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 29, 2013)

I remember the shorter shrouded heads being a feature of the Outdoorsman (E2O) along with the longer pocket clip and MN02 of course. I'm guessing maybe that head is actually from an E2O. I've been plenty guilty in the past of mixing and matching heads with different e-series bodies. Not saying Surefire themselves haven't done this when putting the lights together, we all know they mix and match parts all the time and send them out the door.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 30, 2013)

Also, they made the gun metal and type II black finish twisty tailcaps in non-LOTC version as well. I used to have an E2-SG that had the NLOTC. And plenty of E2-HA and E2-BK's with same. They never had a model designation for these three tailcaps though. I've just always referred to them as the NLOTC early versions of the Z52, Z53, and Z54. These came on the E1's as well.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's one of my mint condition E1-HA's with NLOTC, with a super rare 2nd Gen finned KL1-RD head and a Surefire F04 beam diffuser. I don't know what happened to the original head, I probably sold it.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 30, 2013)

Quite right, i have my other Es locked away, but here are some other finishes i had laying around.

Absent are a mint SG teardrop NIP E1e-bk and E1w, the winelight. Oh, and E1b and EB1 pics to follow


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jul 4, 2013)

I love E1e's, thanks for sharing these pics. Too bad there isn't more of a drop in market like there is for P60's. That e1e with the flats is a stunner!


----------



## YummyBacon! (Aug 14, 2013)

+1! Great Thread!



Espionage Studio said:


> I love E1e's, thanks for sharing these pics. Too bad there isn't more of a drop in market like there is for P60's. That e1e with the flats is a stunner!


----------



## ampdude (Aug 15, 2013)

flashfan said:


> Subsequent to the E1e series of lights, Surefire also introduced the E1o (outdoorsman),



Must have missed this the first time I read your post. I've never seen or heard of an E1o. Was there some sort of prototype? Or were you referring to the E1e-AA proto in this thread? I wonder what type of lamp an E1o or the E1e-AA would take, since it would need to be dimmer and draw less current than the MN01. And the E1e-AA would only have 1.5v to work with.


----------



## novice (Aug 17, 2013)

I have not normally been that drawn to the E1 series, because of the output and runtime limitations, but when they discontinued them, I figured I had to have an example, so I picked up a Winelight on the marketplace, which I now have a Veleno Designs 3-mode HCRI drop-in installed in. Definitely a keeper, suitable for black tie occasions...The thought of an E1(e)-AA prototype makes me woozy, especially because of the 3 volt lithium primary lithium cell available from Battery Junction.


----------



## Adirian (Aug 18, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Wow! Beautiful E1 (dibs)
> Here is a group shot i took of some of my single cell E series lights.
> Hope this adds to the thread. I don't know their year of production, maybe someone else can shed light in that.



Nice treasure you have there. I'm looking for my second Surefire right now and I hope it will be a E1.


----------

